# question on buying a handgun?



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

My buddy has a 9mm hand gun that is registered to him and I would like to buy it from him. I don't own a hand gun presently and need to find out what I need to do legally buy it from him. I am assuming I need to register it with the police but have never had to do this. Is there any cost or or waiting period? Thanks guys


----------



## fsutroutbum (Apr 20, 2008)

You need to go to your local law enforcement office and apply. They will check you out and you go through a waiting period and then you get authorization to purchase. You then take the gun back into to them so it can be registered. No big deal.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Boardman Brookies said:


> My buddy has a 9mm hand gun that is registered to him and I would like to buy it from him. I don't own a hand gun presently and need to find out what I need to do legally buy it from him. I am assuming I need to register it with the police but have never had to do this. Is there any cost or or waiting period? Thanks guys


If you have a CPL, then its quite easy. If you do not have a CPL, you still have to get a purchase permit from your local law enforcement agency.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

fsutroutbum said:


> You then take the gun back into to them so it can be registered.


Not anymore. The law has changed.


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

I bought a new Glock a couple weeks ago. Went to the county sheriffs office took the little test, They ran all my info got the necessary permits went down to the gun dealer and picked up the gun. there was no wait. Maybe different if buying from a private individual.


----------



## Talntedmrgreen (May 28, 2007)

Once you have the permit in hand, you have 10 days to buy. If you don't use it, you go back to get another one. The buyer and yourself will need to fill out the pistol sales record:
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/ri-060_6454_7.pdf

"Distribution: One to the seller; one to the purchaser. Within 10 days, the original and one copy must be submitted by the purchaser to the police or sheriff department having jurisdiction where the purchaser resides."

I believe you then need to carry a copy for 30 days, to give the MSP time to get everything on file. It is no longer necessary to take the gun to the police or sheriff, just mail in the sales records.


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

*THIS ADVICE IS ONLY IF YOU POSSESS A Concealed Pistol License (CPL).*
*[/COLOR]* 
*It sounds like you do not, *
*so you need to go see the city or county law office and get a permit to purchase.*



Talntedmrgreen said:


> Once you have the permit in hand, you have 10 days to buy. If you don't use it, you go back to get another one. The buyer and yourself will need to fill out the pistol sales record:
> http://www.michigan.gov/documents/ri-060_6454_7.pdf
> 
> "Distribution: One to the seller; one to the purchaser. Within 10 days, the original and one copy must be submitted by the purchaser to the police or sheriff department having jurisdiction where the purchaser"
> ...


----------



## Talntedmrgreen (May 28, 2007)

Correct. Without a CPL your permit (License to Purchase a Pistol) obtained from the local law enforcement office will act as the Pistol Sales Record, and will follow the same rules. With or without a CPL, you will need to get your paperwork to the police or sheriff within 10 days and carry a copy with the pistol.

No CPL-
[SIZE=-1]"A License to Purchase a Pistol is valid for 10 days to purchase a pistol. The seller must sign the license and keep one copy for his/her records. An individual must keep a copy and return two copies to the local police department within 10 days of purchasing the pistol.[/SIZE]"


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

1- Go to you're local police station or sheriff office, tell them what you want.

2- Take the test. (Very easy) They will give you, after about 10 mins. a yellow sheet that has 4 sections.

3- Go to your buddy's house. Fill the four sections out. (The hardest part) You keep the upper left section, your buddy keeps the upper right section.

4- Within 10 business days, bring the remaining 2 sections back to PD or SO

5- Shoot the gun.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

3fingervic said:


> 4- Within 10 business days, bring the remaining 2 sections back to PD or SO


You can snail mail those sections. 
You do not have to go to the PD or SO personally anymore.


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

Make sure you get the back of the yellow forms notarized. Not all PD's do that.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

CMR said:


> You can snail mail those sections.
> You do not have to go to the PD or SO personally anymore.


CMR you hear an echo??:lol:


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

sullyxlh said:


> CMR you hear an echo??:lol:


What echo.......*echo*...........*echo*.........*echo*


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

CMR said:


> You can snail mail those sections.
> You do not have to go to the PD or SO personally anymore.


Yes sir, you are correct. I go there in person. I'd be wondering the whole time, if it got there or not.


----------



## chiefsLB59 (May 18, 2004)

I am somewhat interested in finding out where fsutroutbum really lives with regards to a waiting period for a pistol purchase permit...? I feel like that can't be anywhere in MI


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

Livonia PD made me wait from a Thursday till Monday. This was last fall while I was waiting for my CPL.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

jigworm said:


> Livonia PD made me wait from a Thursday till Monday. This was last fall while I was waiting for my CPL.


When I lived in Farmington, they would make you wait at least 3 days for your purchase permit.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

chiefsLB59 said:


> I am somewhat interested in finding out where fsutroutbum really lives with regards to a waiting period for a pistol purchase permit...? I feel like that can't be anywhere in MI


 Happens in MI. all the time.Alot of citys,P.D'S seem to think they have a right to make-up "laws"/regs.


----------



## Romesir (Feb 18, 2010)

I applied for a purchase permit in Troy 2/8/10. Ten days later they're "reviewing" my file


----------



## Slider (Feb 6, 2006)

Run down to the police department on Woodmere. Take the 10 question test......real easy. They will run a NICs on you and if everything checks out you can pick up your permit to purchase the next business day. As previously stated, you have 10 days to complete your transaction. No inspection is required.


----------

